# Smuggs 1/9-1/11



## C-Rex (Jan 12, 2015)

For the second year now I've taken advantage of a great deal on a condo and tickets at Smuggler's Notch.  Six friends and I payed $150 each and got 2 nights stay in a Liftside Condo on Morse Mountain and a 3 day lift ticket.  Can't beat that!  We left my house in Enfield at 7:30 Friday morning and were immediatly slowed by traffic and terrible road conditions.  our 3.5 hour drive turned into almost 5.  Not a great way to start but we were all too pumped up to be brought down by a little delay.  Our condo was right next to the Morse lift and across from the shops and bars in the village so that was perfect.  We had 2 bedrooms with plenty of beds for the 7 of us.  
     Part of our group went to get supplies (read: beer) while a friend and I went out for some runs.  The surface was fairly hardpacked but it started to snow and was coming down pretty hard by the time the lifts closed.  
     Saturday, we woke up to around 4 inches of fresh which had piled up with some of the dustings from earlier in the week to form a good 6-8" in some of the more protected stashes.  It was cold, single digits in the AM and only rising to the low teens, but we bundled up and made it work.  Only around 35 trails were advertised as open, however, many simply had ropes with "Thin Cover" signs up so in the afternoon we started taking our chances.  While some areas were definitely thin, others were perfectly rideable.  The Shakedown Glades were particularly nice with plenty of cover and a lot of fresh stashes left to claim.  The Highlander Glade on Sterling was also pretty good.  One more decent dump and the glades at Smuggs will be all set, but the steeper trails like Liftline and Doc Dempsy's might need more.  Liftline was basically a frozen waterfall with patches of snow on it.
     We had a great weekend.  I got to ride with some new people and spend the apres watching some great football games.  I've heard we may get the same deal in March.  If it's not the same weekend I'm in BC, I will be back at Smuggs.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice report. Personnaly, I like it to be about 10-15 degrees especially if there's new snow. The sooner we get this bullet proof base covered the better. It's comin!


----------



## BBMF (Jan 12, 2015)

I never score deals like that. Give up the secret- is it an acquaintances place or some other insider-only deal? Did you find it online, book it over the summer? I have a few friends that could be talked into a weekend like that and at that cost the wife wouldn't have a well based argument (finance wise) against it.
  Help a fellow out...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 12, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I've heard we may get the same deal in March.



March.  Now you're talkin'...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> March.  Now you're talkin'...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This...


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 14, 2015)

This guy had been doing this trip for like 25 years and had over a hundred people involved.  He then retired and didn't want to do it anymore so I guy in my ski club took it over.  I will definitely pass it on to you guys if he does the same deal in March.  And I'll let you know next year too.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> This guy had been doing this trip for like 25 years and had over a hundred people involved.  He then retired and didn't want to do it anymore so I guy in my ski club took it over.  I will definitely pass it on to you guys if he does the same deal in March.  And I'll let you know next year too.



Yes, please if you can share. I'd be very interested in learning about this.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 15, 2015)

I can pick a weekend in March. You guys want to put a trip together?  We could get one big place or get multiple if people are doing the family thing.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2015)

Im available every wknd in March except for 14-15 with preference to last wknd


----------



## Tin (Jan 19, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I can pick a weekend in March. You guys want to put a trip together?  We could get one big place or get multiple if people are doing the family thing.


 I'm on break the  second or third week in March but wold be up for it whenever.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jan 22, 2015)

I was able to score a very similar type of deal but it was on the January 1st Weekend. $160, 3 day lift ticket and condo for two nights. I wish the conditions were better but we couldn't pass up the deal. This deal was done through the ski club I belong to and it was a last minute thing. He has a very similar deal coming up next weekend (Super Bowl Weekend) that I will not be able to attend... There are deals out there to be had!


----------

